# Spray tips for a Graco 395?



## PensacolaPainter (Jan 14, 2013)

What size spray tips would you recommend for use with a Graco 395? I'll be painting latex mostly on interior walls, doors, and trim.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

517 or 617 for walls and ceilings
310 and a 410 for trim.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

I wouldn't be afraid of a 210 on trim. That's what we use all the time and it works well for us. Smaller pattern seems fitting for four or five inch wide trim boards.


----------



## mtnbkr3 (Jan 20, 2013)

My 395 really works hard pushing a used 515 tip. I would think if you get anything bigger it would get worse. My take is to use a 513 and break it in a little plus you'll us less paint. For trim I like 411's but I'll try a 210 sometime.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

*Spray Tips*

I always stick to the lower orifice size of 13 or less on interior spray jobs.
4 or 513 for walls. And yes the 210 or 211 will work well for trim. I like the 210's too.

Working with a lower orifice size will slow down the paint a bit. However you get a more even spray pressure. This GREATLY reduces overspray AND hand fatigue.


Article on spray tips
Even an Article on When To Spray and When To Brush and Roll


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

mtnbkr. I do not know what you mean by breaking a tip in. any spray tip is rated for about 50 gallons before it is not the size it was when new. tips begin to wear immediately there is no break in period. not trying to be a dick just sayin. If you run 50 gallons thru a 517 you got a 547 and your just blowing paint


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup and by trying to save money by using a blown out tip will cost you many times more in a matter in minutes in wasted paint.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

How is it wasted. Just move faster


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> How is it wasted. Just move faster


Lol.


----------

